# unhealthy girl acting older going for older guys?



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a friend a girl I live with and I don’t trust her but I cant put my finger on why.

She's 20 and very cute and very pretty, her calm demeanour makes her seem older. I’m pretty sure she is an ISFJ

She looks a lot older than 20 and judging by photos of her, she's looked and acted older from a young age.
But here is what annoys me. She claims to not have much confidence and yet is happy to pose pictures of herself in very skimpy outfits and flirts like mad with older guys
Her best friend is an older guy and at 19 she went with a 33 year old! Although she behaves in a somewhat mature way, to me she just doesn’t cut it! It’s an illusion; she's lacks the conversation skills, knowledge and attitude to really pull it off. I’m 29 and she tries to give me advice and it’s awful.
She has no options, no enthusiasm, no education, no passions no goals, she seems content with just looking pretty and drifting along with life.
I get the feeling she’s not as innocent as she makes out, I think she might be a bit of a man-eater.
Something about a girl that would do his seem unhealthy but I cant put my finger on why???
Why do guys buy into this, can they not tell the difference between a girl and a woman?


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

sea cucumber said:


> She looks a lot older than 20 and judging by photos of her, she's looked and acted older from a young age.
> But here is what annoys me. She claims to not have much confidence and yet is happy to pose pictures of herself in very skimpy outfits and flirts like mad with older guys


You say she "claims" to have little confidence... and I'm assuming you are stating that you think her behavior is a sign of that being untrue, but honestly, this kind of thing goes hand-in-hand with low self esteem. Often, the girls with the lowest self esteem are the ones who will dress in skimpy clothes and try their hardest to be attractive to men because they crave validation and approval. It sounds like this is what's going on with your friend. She can't find reasons to like herself, so she seeks that from others instead-- in this case, older men. They probably like her because she's very eager to please. You would be surprised by the amount of older men who are into the idea of dating a younger, impressionable woman.


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

sea cucumber said:


> Why do guys buy into this, can they not tell the difference between a girl and a woman?


The promise of easy sex. Or so I would assume.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

I've only had sex with 3 guys and their's always long periods where I don't have sex, because i don't want to. But I do find myself attracted to older guys, I don't mean to be, it just sort of happens that way. Not to say I'd never been interested in guys my own age, but generally I'm just attracted to older men. Than again I'm 24 I lost my v card when I was 23 to a guy that was 32 we're still aquaintences I wasn't ever romantically involved. he wanted to be, but I said I just want sex I'm not interested in dating and was very staightforward about it. I have no advice, but I find a lot of 20 year olds to be less mature than they think they are. I'm probably immature but that's ok, I'll just continue being me, and continue to grow.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

prplchknz said:


> I've only had sex with 3 guys and their's always long periods where I don't have sex, because i don't want to. But I do find myself attracted to older guys, I don't mean to be, it just sort of happens that way. Not to say I'd never been interested in guys my own age, but generally I'm just attracted to older men. Than again I'm 24 I lost my v card when I was 23 to a guy that was 32 we're still aquaintences I wasn't ever romantically involved. he wanted to be, but I said I just want sex I'm not interested in dating and was very staightforward about it. I have no advice, but I find a lot of 20 year olds to be less mature than they think they are. I'm probably immature but that's ok, I'll just continue being me, and continue to grow.


This needed to be said. Hey I NEEDED to tell you something!
Your friend has no problem. You need to accept that young girls with older men is hot, and your friend doesn't have a problem because she likes them. Yeah, she's a woman, and if she's not, who cares. She's old enough. I could tell you many things, and, hey, you can't accept it rationally, but it happens: she has it, and maybe you don't. It's not perversion, it's just the way sex works, girl. Well, maybe she feels insecure, but you need to know that's not so likely as you think. She likes older men. And life can't be sum up to rational answers. Life is deep, beautiful, meaningful, and dark to the people that are not into.

I like older men too. You gotta accept there's a hot, hot chemistry. And just let the people live. She's not inmature, and you probably can't take someone younger than you to be more experienced. My advice is that, when you forget the age-disparity dimension of the topic, you can talk. While, wait.


----------



## RedFairy (Aug 16, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> You say she "claims" to have little confidence... and I'm assuming you are stating that you think her behavior is a sign of that being untrue, but honestly, this kind of thing goes hand-in-hand with low self esteem. Often, the girls with the lowest self esteem are the ones who will dress in skimpy clothes and try their hardest to be attractive to men because they crave validation and approval. It sounds like this is what's going on with your friend. She can't find reasons to like herself, so she seeks that from others instead-- in this case, older men. They probably like her because she's very eager to please. You would be surprised by the amount of older men who are into the idea of dating a younger, impressionable woman.


^this. The girl obviously has low self esteem.

But why is it bothering you so much? Is it out of concern for her?


----------



## noz (Dec 7, 2009)

"flirts like mad with guys" and ISFJ-ness are like.... antithetical, or something. I'm pretty sure most ISFJs would flirt with exactly ONE person only - the person they were into, fin.


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

scarygirl said:


> This needed to be said. Hey I NEEDED to tell you something!
> Your friend has no problem. You need to accept that young girls with older men is hot, and your friend doesn't have a problem because she likes them. Yeah, she's a woman, and if she's not, who cares. She's old enough. I could tell you many things, and, hey, you can't accept it rationally, but it happens: she has it, and maybe you don't. It's not perversion, it's just the way sex works, girl. Well, maybe she feels insecure, but you need to know that's not so likely as you think. She likes older men. And life can't be sum up to rational answers. Life is deep, beautiful, meaningful, and dark to the people that are not into.
> 
> I like older men too. You gotta accept there's a hot, hot chemistry. And just let the people live. She's not inmature, and you probably can't take someone younger than you to be more experienced. My advice is that, when you forget the age-disparity dimension of the topic, you can talk. While, wait.


Hmm the older men she likes aren’t always hot! They often don’t treat her to well either. You’re right it’s not a perversion, and in many cases it is not wrong! 
Scary girl in a way I went for older men. I’m a very academic NF. Guys my own age at 20 didn’t cut the mustard at all. No brain and no depth! She isn’t intelligent, she isn’t deep or meaningful, and she has no reason to do this.
She isn’t a woman! I thought I was mature at 20. At 23 I bought my own house.
At 20/21 I thought I was a woman unstoppable. I was mature for my age, but life experience and age makes you a woman. 
Thinking you’re a woman, attracting older men and a cool demeanour do not make you a woman. Having children can make you row up fast, so I will accept claims of woman hood in from a young mum.
By age about 24-26/7 if you have lived a full and not hidden or just coasted along, got some, life experience. Until then you’re not a woman, you’re just on your way!! There’s nothing wrong with a journey. I went on one. Just chose not to be fooling yourself and know where you’re. Even now that I’m a woman, I don't have all the answers, and so I’m here for advise.
I was expecting a post like yours! I guess it would need to be said. Yes she has ‘it’ but I also have I ‘it’. In terms of hotness I guess she would beat me buy a few points. Sure I don’t have the figure I did when I was 20! I had the body of a dancer despite spending my days in a chem. Lab! But it’s not all about that


----------



## RedFairy (Aug 16, 2010)

sea cucumber said:


> Hmm the older men she likes aren’t always hot! They often don’t treat her to well either. You’re right it’s not a perversion, and in many cases it is not wrong!
> Scary girl in a way I went for older men. I’m a very academic NF. Guys my own age at 20 didn’t cut the mustard at all. No brain and no depth! She isn’t intelligent, she isn’t deep or meaningful, and she has no reason to do this.
> She isn’t a woman! I thought I was mature at 20. At 23 I bought my own house.
> At 20/21 I thought I was a woman unstoppable. I was mature for my age, but life experience and age makes you a woman.
> ...



I'd like to say that I have friends who have not bought houses, not had children, in some cases not even had relationships, and some of them are more mature than some of my married-with-children friends. 

Sea cucumber, I'm trying to understand the motivation behind your original post. Unless you are acting out of concern for your friend, it's HER business what she does and who she does it with. You say you don't have all the answers and are here for advice. I don't understand what "advice" you are asking for?


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey, I think sea cucumber is just expressing that there's 'something' about this girls behaviour/demeanor/intentions that irks her, and she can quite pin point what it is. 
Am I right?

Anywho, I get this occasionally too.
It's annoying when you're supposed to be friends with someone, but there's something amiss and you can't put a finger on it.
I guess that time will tell all.


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

Red fairy and shadowplay yes to you both:happy:

Sorry. I meant to reply to you as well.
My question was answered. She must have low self-esteem. 
I just gave example there about maturity. That was my point at 23 I could buy a house, I thought I was mature but I wasn’t. To discuss woman hood and maturity would need a whole new thread. I do understand where you are coming from. On that point I would like to state that this girl is not mature, as she appears to be. I thought she was at first and then I got to know her, and she started to give me advice and I felt like I was in a school playground!
It annoys me how much she knows nothing about nothing and yet isn’t aware of it. She knows nothing about life at all, it freaks me out! How can she be that way and not know it?
How can people kid them selves they are something they are to and dont want to grow as a person?
I guess I don’t like the fakiness of it, and how easy guys are falling for it.
I can contrast her with other girls her age that are much more mature. It’s a smoke screen. I hate fakery; I hate people that aren’t true to them selves. There’s something sneaky about her that unnerves me
It seems weird to look at pictures of her age 16-17 hanging with 30 something’s thinking she’s the bizz looking about 25 knowing what they are thinking. Makes me feel sick
I guess this is something I have to get my head round, so partly my problem to deal with.
But the flip side. I am concerned for the male friends of mine she is chasing. They aren’t the sort to take advantage. I think they think is genuinely more mature than she is, because of the act. If I say anything to them they are going to think I’m jealous. I’m not I’m concerned, but it is complicated since one guy she has hit on, has a history with me. I have feelings for him and she knows. It doesn’t stop her. She also knows he’s going through a hard time at the moment and is a bit vulnerable, and it doesn’t stop her either.
I also feel sorry for her. It’s a shame that her life revolves around attaining an older guy. At 20 I had so many interest dreams and ambitions. I love my younger friends for their enthusiasm, I also love their advise for being to light hearted, they chill me out I love them to pieces. I just feel sorry for this girl.
She has a good heart, with a lot going for her.


----------



## RedFairy (Aug 16, 2010)

sea cucumber said:


> Red fairy and shadowplay yes to you both:happy:
> 
> Sorry. I meant to reply to you as well.
> My question was answered. She must have low self-esteem.
> ...


Thanks for clarifying. :happy: I understand a lot better. Your concern for your male friends is valid, because men seem to have a huge blind spot when it comes to women. I've seen it with my male friends. They can't detect "fakeness" for some reason. 

Now that you've explained, yes, I too would feel sorry for this girl. I think she'll have a mountain of regrets when she does grow up and mature a bit.

Thanks for explaining, and good luck to you!


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

sea cucumber said:


> Hmm the older men she likes aren’t always hot! They often don’t treat her to well either. You’re right it’s not a perversion, and in many cases it is not wrong!
> Scary girl in a way I went for older men. I’m a very academic NF. Guys my own age at 20 didn’t cut the mustard at all. No brain and no depth! She isn’t intelligent, she isn’t deep or meaningful, and she has no reason to do this.
> She isn’t a woman! I thought I was mature at 20. At 23 I bought my own house.
> At 20/21 I thought I was a woman unstoppable. I was mature for my age, but life experience and age makes you a woman.
> ...


It sounds like to me you resent her. What makes you entitled to define a woman? this post seems very your way, or the high way to me. I don't see a unhealthy woman, I see one trying to find herself. Did you ever ponder that you and that you and her are very different? It doesn't make either of you wrong, I just would like to inform you that there are different kinds of women, and some dont and wont fit in your box.


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

Well it is my opinion she isn’t more a little immature. I’m allowed an opion. I do understand we are very diffrent. but then I am used to being diffrent. I have a very diverse group of friends. 

I see nothing to be resentful of, I’m an attractive woman who can get attention I my own right. yes it stings when someone you have feelings for shows an interest in someone else, but Iv had that situations many times over, everybody has I don’t get worked up over it.
Yes I do find it frustrating that guys will jump at the chance of easy sex and female attention, but then Iv have had that frustration, for as long as Iv been interested in guys, and their are woman who are easier to get into bed than me.
Its not them its not me, its just the way things are.
That frustration isn’t directed at this girl, may be a little at the situation in general. 
That’s just the nature of men and women, there is no wrong or right.
I do also have some frustration directed yes that she is so different from me.
This is just me seeing the potential in her to something more than she is, and the frustration of her unawareness of her potential and unwillingness to grow.
This is somewhat typical of me being INFJ.
I see a problematic situation here. Again my strong reaction is my opinion that I find pictures of 16-17-girls that look girlish, with padding in their bras, scantily glad being perved at by older guys shocking! I see a young mind, spirit and body dressed up and packaged and sold as something it isn’t as fake. This is my opinion only!
The situation is
Girl/woman, Pretty, naive, low selves esteem.
Only aim/ goal in life is to look pretty and attract older men 30 years +
Guys
Type
1.	Not interested, she’s to young reject her- So she ups her sexual tactics
2.	Realise they are onto a good thing, use her for sex treat her badly
3.	Vulnerable, enjoy the attention assume to embark on a relation ship with what they perceive to be a mature woman. Duped it turns out she can handle relationship both get hurt
What part of that is healthy?

If per chance she was to meet a decent guy that treats her well and cares, and is aware of her immaturity and still wants to be with her then, I wouldn’t have a problem, in fact the problem would be solved. So don’t get me wrong for any young woman in her early 20’s I’m not judging you, just with any woman in any relationship be sure is for the right reason. Are you loved, respected? Do you have good self-esteem? If so then age is of no concern

A s I’ve said before I have genuine points for concern for various parties in this. Her, my friends and myself.
The other thing I can’t quite put my finger is on weather her intentions are innocent or not. If she calculating and aware of her action and doesn’t care for the consequences or she is total un aware and is completely innocent.
Something is not quite right. Without being in rude if she isn’t secretly calculating and plotting with intent. Then she is the most shallow, un inelegant and un stimulating person Iv ever met. I would say I’m shocked at the lack of depth! The idealist in me still want to stand by her being nice decent girl, who doesn’t know hat she she’s doing, and one day will grow into more than what she is. 

I suppose this is more a question of the bigger picture. If you don’t look beyond young hot girl has pissed off older girl by hitting on her guys then yes I going to look bad. I’m pitching the good members of per C with a little more intelligence than just to go with what appears on the surface.

I’m not sure that there is actually much that can be done.


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

Firstly, I 100% agree with everything you just said.
I get kind of surprised/insulted/taken aback (for want of a better, less dramatic word) when guys I know buy into the fake superficiality played out on display by these cute young things. 
Most of my male friends are quite intelligent, or have some amount of ability to read between the lines with females, so it's almost like a betrayal when they openly correspond attention with this type of little girl, for example, promotional models at night clubs or large social events. 

I know where you're coming from! I'm not insecure in the slightest, I used to do modeling work about three years ago and half-heartedly looked into doing promotional modeling for the $$$ just last year. I decided not to because I wouldn't ALWAYS be able to pretend to like and flirt with the type of guys who have their photos take with the promo girls, and indeed, try to pick them up. (that, and I have small boobies) 
I'd find it kind of demeaning, and probably couldn't resist the temptation to tell these guys exactly what I thought of them :S

Regarding the girls and whether it's ignorance or deliberate, I think you'll find it's a bit of both.
Probably more toward the end of the spectrum where they want the attention, and know flaunting* it* gets them attention plus benefits; as opposed to really understanding what's going on from a male perspective. - maybe this is why some of the more clued on guys are okay with the behaviour, they presume innocence?
It's probably a bit of both.

I think we all get there in the end.


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

^ yep I won't ever truly understand why on earth a man would want or fall for fakery, but I accept it is that way, I accept that it may also be one of my stubborn views and that may be im a little stilted on the matter, but hay ho, tis those weird stubborn convictions on the world that make me.

See If I was a guy now I would want you! way more interesting, very attractive and yet true to your self and with convictions, deep interesting with something about you, my inner man is drolling:happy: XX:wink:
No I don’t think I could do promotional modelling either, not got the looks for starters but yeah, for the same reasons
Fake flirting, sleazy guys, skimpy out fits... what if I’m not I the mood for skimpy, skimpy on a hot day maybe, fancy dress for party ok for a giggle, but to sell a product, nope no thanks! I guess at least I could get those girls a little more. Some of them just enjoy the attention, they see it as an acting role and they are getting paid, so it has at least some meaning and it is a job. Doing it for free and for the attention or why ever it they do it. I don’t understand, but I try not to judge, sine they often out number me and it bares no influence over weather they are good people or not.

It has been helpful to see what people think. Yeah I could go with a bit of both. 
May she knows what she is doing but isn’t fully aware of the consequences, she just to wrapped up in the thrill of the attention.
If she is a young and immature as think she is then that would mean she is impressionable.
I’m hoping that element will be the saving grace for everything. I know my self and the other girls more her age would set a shining example for her to follow. I only hope she picks up on our attitude and has a little think. I’m most flattered that the other girls look to me as a role model. Actually the biggest compliment Iv ever had! I could never resent the youth of beauty of my bright young friends when then look up to me in such a way! 
Really flattering because I’m far from perfect, and not that much older! This is also a situation where I’m looking into he future somewhat. I’m seeing the path and the way things are unfolding and my predictions are not good. I wont say anything, but should any of my other friends or the girls her age pick up on it. I guess I would advise them to set and example and stay neutral and not encourage her. It is of course not out job to reprimand her she’s not a child and the men have free will of some sort. 
I suppose that’s the only course of action, just to set an example to make her question herself. I guess that is also a natural part of growing up.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

Well ma, if you're so concerned... get up off of this forum and tell her. Have a heart to heart with her.


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

well, in terms of that girl, i would more be interest in why she behave like the way you describe. is it because of quick money? daddy issue (seek of approval via interacting with older male)? or thought this is the only asset she have and finding a sugar daddy is the only wayu out?! or she enjoy this type of fun and guys within her age cannot provide that kinda fun?

because you know, if her situtation really worries you and you want to do something about it, you need to know what gets her into this. i am only 21, im defn have a bit of stupidness and naive ness and such; still building my self-esteem, but im certainly not looking her a sugay daddy or hitting on like 30 yrs old guys.

maturity and role model issue... only time and experience shape her out... I dont believe in role models and i believe that everything should find their own path of happiness. not too much you can really do.

and as for the guys, i think i know what their getting into. hey something it just boil down to biology. not all ppl are NF when it comes to relationship.


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

sea cucumber said:


> ...If I was a guy now I would want you! way more interesting, very attractive and yet true to your self and with convictions, deep interesting with something about you, my inner man is drolling:happy: XX:wink:


Aww, I must say I am flattered 



sea cucumber said:


> Fake flirting, sleazy guys, skimpy out fits... what if I’m not I the mood for skimpy, skimpy on a hot day maybe, fancy dress for party ok for a giggle, but to sell a product, nope no thanks!


I'm the same. I can do trashy skimpy  In fact, I get a real kick out of it. I'm really making fun of the whole look (and myself). But yes, I talk to who I want, how I want when I dress up like this. I don't think I could do it on someone else's terms unless I was doing ALOT of surface acting ... and who has the energy for that?!



sea cucumber said:


> I guess that is also a natural part of growing up.


I think so. If she's got any brains she'll wise up eventually. 
I think some people _need_ to go though these phases to mature. 
She might get burnt a little (this goes for the guys too, although I have a feeling that guys are a little bit more switched on in these situations) but will be better off for it in the end.

I don't think a heart to heart is a good idea. Not now.
She'd probably just presume that you are insecure, and take it as a compliment.
Wait until she gets sick of 'the shallowness of it all' and comes to you for advice.


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

sea cucumber said:


> I have a friend a girl I live with and I don’t trust her but I cant put my finger on why.
> 
> She's 20 and very cute and very pretty, her calm demeanour makes her seem older. I’m pretty sure she is an ISFJ
> 
> ...


You sound jealous of the attention she's getting.


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

Biracial said:


> You sound jealous of the attention she's getting.


perfect example of the insight you'll give if you bring it up with her.

Gee, thanks Biracial. Couldn't have given a better example myself. roud:


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

Biracial said:


> You sound jealous of the attention she's getting.


I have to give up with this thread, I can't explain myself enough. to many people jumping to the wrong conclusion and it's getting me down. honestly its a tricky situation, and I acept that some would question that, but i have set it straight several times!:sad:

There is a bigger picture I have explained, that no one is getting, maybe shadowplay gets it. It doen't seem to move beyound this:frustrating:

Im being harsh and venting about her because its a forum, I can let off a bit. IRL i dont do this, im to fair and to nice. If someone doese your head in a bit, it's healthy to vent. Im not doing it to people behind her back IRL because I dont agree with it. 
Im watching a vulnable young woman get used and hurt, and hit on guys that are buying into something that isnt what it apears. One that I have feelings for....there's not much i can do about it, and everybody thinks 
Im jeaous, because I had vent and expressed a strong opinion!!! 
Correct me if Im wrong but I seem to have hit a wall!
I can talk to my male friend and that is it I guess. As far as she is conserned well I hope at some point she looks around and notices that she is behaving in a curtain way and then may she will question it.
I don't know may be she will may be she won't.
Will I ever understand thease shallow slutty women-no!
Am I jealous of them-no!
Am I jelouse of her- no she stuff's her bra for gawd sake:crazy:
Do i think they are wrong-no providing they are not hurting anyone, nope fine by me!
will I ever understand why or how guys can be so easily blinded-no! but it is tht way I acept it.

Am i having another mad venting session-yes! Its frustration I can't get my point across, but Im defeated now. I surrender! I give up trying:crazy:

Bless you all for you have survived a cucumber rant.........LOVE!


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

.... but arent we all animals who secretly chase after young, hot and juicy shit? 

well, i hope you are happy with whatever you are doing...


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

na I'm not, happy. I want to deleate this thread I't upsets me I'v taken an unfair batering

If I do or say anything IRL I'm only going to get the same pathetic reaction that I'm jealeous, which will really really upset me:sad:
Given how much its upset me just on line, I won't go there!
she can fuck herself up and fuck up every bloke she encounters and more fool me for caring about any of them.

Mr kedi
in respnse to your other post why is she doing it? good question

I think her upringing was in a very small town, as is often the case if your not popular and out going and then your quiet and nerdish. You can vaidate being quiet and nerdsh by being clever or talented or something. Validation through populirity is by being attractive and sexy. She isn't ll that clever so the choice is simple
I don't think there was much room inbetween and you had to conform to one or the other.
She did this from a young age, Id say high school. 
As the midle child of 4 all girls close in age its hard to stand out, again she has no special talent or anything. 
she has slight OCD and is mega organized, giving the impression of somone in control and making her apear very together, her 'unique spin' her diffrence to her sisters is that she projects the image of being very mautre for her age, this unique point is then validated by older guys. Further validated by her parents alowing her to wear make up and dress up from a youg age and encouraging her to be mature. It can often be the case that prerents don't know thier child well, and would belive she is mature, I really don't think they have seen her in the same situations I have!

She has had this atitude all though her teenage and adult life, so its very ingrained.

Its a classic case of she couldnt except her self as she was and so creates a persona and then seeks to validate it. 
1. this a sad, learning to a cept yourself as you are is very important, what she is doing is slef destructive
2. in seking to validate it she is further hurting herself as some guys are just using her and its hurting other people that she is so rekless with it


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

well, if you really care about her well-being (i do, even thought i nvr met her), why dont you tell her flat out that "yea you get be a gold digger for now, but what you gonna do when you run out of tactics or you met some creepy dude like the one you see in CSI, or what if you turn like 30 and you have no skills/asset and no guy wanna fuck you for money"???

i certain dont give a shit about whether or not what she is doing is right or wrong, but being a girl around my age, im more concern about getting hurt (emotionally or physically) and/or have nothing to fell back on when she got old and got no money.


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

mrkedi said:


> well, if you really care about her well-being (i do, even thought i nvr met her), why dont you tell her flat out that "yea you get be a gold digger for now, but what you gonna do when you run out of tactics or you met some creepy dude like the one you see in CSI, or what if you turn like 30 and you have no skills/asset and no guy wanna fuck you for money"???
> 
> i certain dont give a shit about whether or not what she is doing is right or wrong, but being a girl around my age, im more concern about getting hurt (emotionally or physically) and/or have nothing to fell back on when she got old and got no money.


Oi Im nearly 30! :crazy: your be pleased to know you have many more years of assets! lol!

she isn't gold digging, she's very independant and supports herslef. Its the girls like you her age that care, that I hope will save the day by giving her the talk.

Im tarnished by being older and having feelings for one of the guys she is hitting on. Im never going to be able to get passed the "you crazy old past it bint, you jelouse of my crazy tight ass"
thats a fact! I'm lucky I do have lots of you young hot crazy ass ****** I hang about with, and she will end up meeting them. There bright and sassy and very caring, I trust them to the right thing should they feel they need to.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

Assuming makes an ass out of you and me.


----------

